# Medical Exemption



## talula (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi
We are hopefully moving to the Marina Alta region of Costa Blanca and have a question regarding our medication.

Both my husband and myself, although in good health, have life-long conditions that require daily medication. In the UK we don't pay for our prescriptions and have medical exemption cards. Does anyone know if there is the same arrangement in Spain?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm a pensioner, I pay 10%


----------



## talula (Jun 23, 2014)

We are in our 50's so not pensioners yet.

My husband is a type 1 diabetic (the type you develop from childhood) and has to have insulin after every meal. I need thyroxine daily.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

talula said:


> We are in our 50's so not pensioners yet.
> 
> My husband is a type 1 diabetic (the type you develop from childhood) and has to have insulin after every meal. I need thyroxine daily.


:welcome:

if you're not pensioners &/or won't be working & paying NI here in Spain, you'll have to have private healthcare for the first year until you can access state healthcare via a special 'buy in' scheme

you will have to pay full costs for all medication - even once you are able to access state healthcare via the 'buy in' scheme

I work, & pay 40% of costs using a state healthcare prescription


----------



## talula (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, very helpful


----------

